# This is so wrong...it seems...



## Catahoula (Dec 31, 2012)

http://merced.craigslist.org/grd/3503293282.html
Few months ago, on an CL ad, you can get a pure nubian buckling for $25 and I thought that was sad....


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

*Wow crazy! They probably shouldn't be breeding!*


----------



## terri9630 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a dairy.  We used to be able to buy the bull calves for almost, and sometimes, nothing.


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Jan 1, 2013)

Awwww i hate when i check the sex of the babies and its a buck kid, more worries on were its gonna go. We were lucky for 2012, 9 doelings and 3 buck kids. One became my brothrs pet and the other 2 became my junior hersires!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat said:
			
		

> Awwww i hate when i check the sex of the babies and its a buck kid, more worries on were its gonna go. We were lucky for 2012, 9 doelings and 3 buck kids. One became my brothrs pet and the other 2 became my junior hersires!


*
Ooh!!! good odds!!! Hope mine turn out as well! I plan on keeping all the does so I hope we get a lot! Congrats!*


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 1, 2013)

Ah, people around here were selling $5 bucks/wethers.  Yeah, it's either a dairy or someone who has a bunch of males to get rid of.

If they weren't so far away, I'd buy a few, wether them, and raise them for freezer camp.  With my own does pregnant, the bucklings will get wethered and sold or raised until about 8 months and put in freezer camp.  It's just the way it has to happen. 

I can't keep the doelings, so they'll get sold to people who want does.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 1, 2013)

We raise our bucklings for the meat markets. At $2.50 and up / pound live weight they are worth the inputs. I don't see the ad as sad. I see it as a reality.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> We raise our bucklings for the meat markets. At $2.50 and up / pound live weight they are worth the inputs. I don't see the ad as sad. I see it as a reality.


Are you selling them for 2.50$ a pound on the hoof?


----------



## D1 (Jan 1, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> We raise our bucklings for the meat markets. At $2.50 and up / pound live weight they are worth the inputs. I don't see the ad as sad. I see it as a reality.


I agree, I would rather see them sell them for $5 each and someone raise them for meat or pet rather than  have breeder neglect them and not have proper care. when in the dairy goat business the milk is the reason for raising goats and the more you feed to the buckling goats you are NOT going to raise for any purpose other than to just keep pouring your profit into, ther best thing is to sell cheap and let someone else raise them.

 $2.50/pound on hoof  I wish we had a market like that for goats here.


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess I thought it was sad that the buckling is only worth $5.  I think a hamster cost more. I know...not everyone can house a goat...they are not the same as your household pets. They are livestock... It just doesn't feel right. Bet you can't buy a steer for $5 either. If someone were to buy them and put them in freezer camp, they'll probably have a few months of good life, good food. At that price...anyone can just get one...and may not have the intention of eating it....


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 1, 2013)

The sad thing is that most people in the cities and some country folk too would not touch either goat milk or goat meat.

I've had intelligent, well educated people refuse to even taste my goat milk.  

My meat is excellent, we raised 3 wethers to 100 lbs, and had them butchered.  The meat is terrific.

It's just our culture.  The Spanish love goat meat, and milk too for that matter.

However, if the drought and the cost of feed and hay continue to be problem, people may have to rethink goat meat.  Beef is very expensive now.  Of course, we could all cut back a bit on our red meat consumption, wouldn't hurt us any.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 1, 2013)

Actually, I knew someone who picked up 2 baby calves for $8 a piece at a local auction. It was a couple years ago. No one was bidding on them and she just decided what the heck and was shocked when she got them for that price.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 1, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Actually, I knew someone who picked up 2 baby calves for $8 a piece at a local auction. It was a couple years ago. No one was bidding on them and she just decided what the heck and was shocked when she got them for that price.




I'd try raising a calf for that price!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Actually, I knew someone who picked up 2 baby calves for $8 a piece at a local auction. It was a couple years ago. No one was bidding on them and she just decided what the heck and was shocked when she got them for that price.


I've seen some go at 15$.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 1, 2013)

The farm I used to work at just gave the bucklings away for free since no one wanted them. Eventually they didn't even advertise them anymore... I think I was the only one to take one in several years

I didn't want to know what they did with the ones they couldn't give away, so I never asked :/


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 1, 2013)

Great...now I am more depressed...but I guess that' just the way things are and probably been going on for YEARS. I just had no idea...since I have had livestock (goats). My small little world had only house pets and I know there are many unwanted house pets out there. It seems there are more animal rescues for them and make sure the rescued animals is worth something. 
Some of you may remember the old saying from parents trying to get their kids not to waste food...'do you know how many people are staving in  China... Or these organization trying to get people to donate money so families in Africa or ??? can have a goat/sheep/cow...so they can raise them for milk...food...etc. Here we are with all these unwanted animals... 
Wish I can 'rescue' more wethers...but I don't have the resource to do that.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 1, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> The sad thing is that most people in the cities and some country folk too would not touch either goat milk or goat meat.
> 
> I've had intelligent, well educated people refuse to even taste my goat milk.
> 
> ...


They may just remember an old saying. "waste not want not" I know that wasn't the original intent of the saying but it sure does apply if things get tight. Goat meat really isn't that different from lamb. 

And for those who asked. Yes the $2.50/pound is on the hoof. Personally, I believe those unwanted animals are better utilized to feed those in need rather than being rescued. 

The problem with goat milk is too many people have tried the goat milk in the store.  It is a far cry from fresh chilled goat milk. That and you have to consider that goat milk outside refrigeration is not as stable as cows milk. So this whole "goat milk tastes awful" thing really got started before we had the milk transport systems we have today.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
X2!!!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow!! I wish I lived in a place where I could get that! 2.50$


----------



## kstaven (Jan 1, 2013)

The ethnic markets have really driven the price up along with more canadians considering it as an alternative meat.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

kstaven said:
			
		

> The ethnic markets have really driven the price up along with more canadians considering it as an alternative meat.


This is a large ethnic market here too but the prices are never that high. maybe they get close in Mid Oct at the high season but it's not common.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

In the spring before Easter, lambs went for $3.00 a pound on the hoof at a local auction....the past years also.  After that, they drop to $2.50 to $2.75 a pound.  Most buyers come from Memphis, TN and Atlanta, Georgia.  Large ethnic groups in both cities.


----------



## kstaven (Jan 1, 2013)

That is why target marketing and research makes such a huge difference between survival and bankruptcy. One thing I always stress with anyone getting into any business, or even wanting to pull extra money as a sideline or hobby.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 1, 2013)

I googled free bull calf and came up with this.  Free calves add is at the bottom below the PETA sounding paragraph. 

http://portland.indymedia.org/en/2009/02/386045.shtml


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2013)

Depending on the season ans size of the goat, we get $1.50-$2.75 a pound on the hoof.  It has gone as high as $3.15 but that is rare.   For the best prices, find a graded auction.  It is an additional hour drive for us a opposed to the local "sale barn"  but we get over twice as much for them.


----------

